
Gmail’s ‘dynamic email’ will be available to everyone July 2nd - jonbaer
https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/10/gmail-amp-available-july-2/
======
weq
More Google lock in technology. Who cares if i leave my email client? Google
does!

I just left Chrome this week for Mozilla. My first time using Mozilla, i cant
beleive how much faster and more stable it is (for my use case).

Gmail is next on the chopping block. Im at the point where i no longer
recommend any google related APIs to my company also - including Angular.
React and Angular are nothing more then trojan horses when considered in the
context of the bigger picture. I will not do their dirty work for them.

~~~
lern_too_spel
How does it lock you in if it's supported by other MUAs?

[https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Outlook-
Blog/Support-...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Outlook-Blog/Support-
for-AMP-HTML-preview-in-Outlook-com/ba-p/382832)

[https://verizon-
postmaster.tumblr.com/post/183699380323/amp-...](https://verizon-
postmaster.tumblr.com/post/183699380323/amp-support-in-yahoo-mail)

[https://postmaster.mail.ru/amp](https://postmaster.mail.ru/amp)

------
dannykwells
September 20, 2021: Millions of Gmail users were distraught when Google
announced today the immediate sunsetting of dynamic email. "Hahahahaha lol you
guys fell for it AGAIN!!" said Google CEO Sundar Pichai.

------
m-p-3
Engadget is trying to send me to guce.advertising.com before loading the URL,
which is blocked by PiHole / NextDNS.

I guess this is their method of denying the site from being accessed through
DNS-adblocking.

[https://outline.com/ZxXmeB](https://outline.com/ZxXmeB)

------
judge2020
Discussion about the feature:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19493378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19493378)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16372234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16372234)

